# Variable in Shellscript



## blackbirdthefirst (21. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne aus einem String die verschiedenen durch Leerzeichen getrennte Namen auslesen und dann über diesen Namen auf eine Umgebungsvariable zugreigen.


```
im0="Hallo"
im1="liebe"
im2="Welt"

NAMES="im0 im1 im2"

for i in $NAMES; do
    echo <Inhalt von Variable im0, im1, im2>
done
```


Das Problem ist das ich nicht weiß wie man jetzt auf die Variable zugreifen kann.

Ich habe folgendes ohne Erfolg probiert:


```
echo "$$i"

echo $($I)

echo ${$I}
```

aber alles funktioniert nicht !


----------



## ishino (22. November 2006)

So zum Beispiel:


```
#!/bin/bash

ENV_NAME="PATH USERNAME USER"

for envv in $ENV_NAME
do
        echo $(env | grep ^$envv)
done
```


----------

